# Anyone have Etreme Peptide's Exemestane?



## pask3r (Apr 3, 2011)

How is it?

I have 4 bottles. Been running at 25mg ed for about 3-4 days. It's way to early to tell anything.

Seems to be working?


----------



## pask3r (Apr 3, 2011)

"Extreme" Peptides. Sorry guys


----------



## hill450 (Apr 4, 2011)

I just got a few bottles but haven't tried them out yet. Aromasin(exemestane) is the stronger of the two. During cycle it is to be ran at 12.5 EOD or whatever you need to work I believe. That seems like you're running a lot right now.


----------



## GMO (Apr 4, 2011)

pask3r said:


> How is it?
> 
> I have 4 bottles. Been running at 25mg ed for about 3-4 days. It's way to early to tell anything.
> 
> Seems to be working?




Everything I have gotten from EP has been g2g.  You are dosing a little high though.  I would cut back to 12.5mg eod and go up from there if need be.  You want some estrogen circulating in your blood stream.  Lack of it can cause sore joints and lethargy among other things.


----------



## lucasta (Apr 4, 2011)

This shit is good. I was running 12.5 mgs EOD for about 2 weeks and dropped it all together for now. Joints are killing me so that tells me its working nicely. I may go down to 6mgs EOD.


----------



## SFW (Apr 4, 2011)

im using it now. However, Dark Saney claimed his batch was bunk or underdosed. I tend to believe him since he isnt a complete liar like the rest of you's...But i digress.


Im running it at 25 mgs ED. All i know is, i have my doubts about it. I do know what Exemestane tastes like and this batch has a completely diff taste. 

Since ive switched to EP's Aromasin, my nipples DO look slightly larger. Not a fucking good sign at all.

Hopefully its good to go though. We will see.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 4, 2011)

I had sore and sensitive nips before starting extreme peps arom, Within 24 hours my sides disappeared. So I say good to go. I am dosing 12.5mg everyday.


----------



## faon (Apr 4, 2011)

my rat and my 2 buddys rats have been dosing EP's aromasin 12.5mg eod for 2 weeks now and none of us are having problems yet


----------



## pask3r (Apr 4, 2011)

GMO said:


> Everything I have gotten from EP has been g2g. You are dosing a little high though. I would cut back to 12.5mg eod and go up from there if need be. You want some estrogen circulating in your blood stream. Lack of it can cause sore joints and lethargy among other things.


 
Been tired all day and couldn't put a finger on it.

Thanks.. Will taper down to 12.5 eod..

The lethargy may be a positive sign as to the effectivness of EP's Aromasin, but keep in mind I am running .5ml of Liquid Prami, and .5mg of Letro ed as well to burn up the remaining gyno I have.


----------



## SFW (Apr 6, 2011)

i call bs, ya'll are just in on this or on the payroll


Im positive the exemestane is bunk, period

Im running around 700/mg test week and i made the switch from Chemone to Extreme pep. No my nips itch? fuck that.

u get what you pay for, it seems.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 6, 2011)

SFW said:


> i call bs, ya'll are just in on this or on the payroll
> 
> 
> Im positive the exemestane is bunk, period
> ...



Ya man I'm so on payroll! Jesus


----------



## GMO (Apr 7, 2011)

SFW said:


> i call bs, ya'll are just in on this or on the payroll
> 
> 
> Im positive the exemestane is bunk, period
> ...




How long have you been running it?  You know that Aromasin takes a week to build up to effective levels in your bloodstream, yes?

If you still think it is bunk, try contacting them...they will make it right.  I have not run their Aromasin yet, but plan to on my next cycle.  Thanks for the heads up on this...I'll have a backup plan in place just in case.


----------



## jdjunior (Apr 8, 2011)

GMO said:


> Everything I have gotten from EP has been g2g.  You are dosing a little high though.  I would cut back to 12.5mg eod and go up from there if need be.  You want some estrogen circulating in your blood stream.  Lack of it can cause sore joints and lethargy among other things.


  there it is  you said it,  you need some estrogen in your system to aid in hdl lipids to remove plaque from arteries, and other places and joints yes so why then do people shun novaldex and say use aromasin  i still believe aromasin during cycle  might remove too much estrogen over 85%  what do you recommend  aromasin during cycle  or novaldex during cycle and aromasin during pct.  and the aromasin also gives a test rebound by itself ? i guess would be good during cycle but also in pct.   ?  and the igf loss by novaldex is only minnescule . right i mean the aas or growth on cycle will be giving much more igf-1 than before cycle.  so....?


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 8, 2011)

i think we overthink things from time to time..if nolva works for you ..go for it
if you prefer aromasin go for it


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 8, 2011)

jdjunior said:


> there it is  you said it,  you need some estrogen in your system to aid in hdl lipids to remove plaque from arteries, and other places and joints yes so why then do people shun novaldex and say use aromasin  i still believe aromasin during cycle  might remove too much estrogen over 85%  what do you recommend  aromasin during cycle  or novaldex during cycle and aromasin during pct.  and the aromasin also gives a test rebound by itself ? i guess would be good during cycle but also in pct.   ?  and the igf loss by novaldex is only minnescule . right i mean the aas or growth on cycle will be giving much more igf-1 than before cycle.  so....?[/QUOT
> 
> bloodwork is all you need to do to know if aromasin is dropping E2 too much.  the test is like 45 bucks.  I've had mine tested 3 times during my first cycle, and have discovered that 12.5 EOD puts me right in mid twenties to mid thirties.  After 48 hours of a 12.5 dose my E2 was 33.  Perfect!  I have no bloat, bp is 115/80, and no gyno.


----------



## jdjunior (Apr 8, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> jdjunior said:
> 
> 
> > there it is  you said it,  you need some estrogen in your system to aid in hdl lipids to remove plaque from arteries, and other places and joints yes so why then do people shun novaldex and say use aromasin  i still believe aromasin during cycle  might remove too much estrogen over 85%  what do you recommend  aromasin during cycle  or novaldex during cycle and aromasin during pct.  and the aromasin also gives a test rebound by itself ? i guess would be good during cycle but also in pct.   ?  and the igf loss by novaldex is only minnescule . right i mean the aas or growth on cycle will be giving much more igf-1 than before cycle.  so....?[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 8, 2011)

without insurance.  the website I use is lef.org.  they mail you the order, you take the order to lab and have your blood drawn, then your results are emailed to you in less than 24 hours.  No dr. needed.  There are a few sites that do this, all around 40-50 dollars for just the E2 test.  

I have insurance but I will never share my aas experience with a healthcare provider and risk an insurance company refusing me on "preexisting condition."  Those fuckin crooks!  And, I'm a healthcare professional.


----------



## jdjunior (Apr 8, 2011)

ive seen commercials for "any lab tests.com"  tests for employment-urine or drug tests, lipid profiles etc.   but i thought they were like 300-400$  w/o insurance.  so that is great deal that you spoke of thanks!


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 8, 2011)

No problem man, it was actually referred to me by Dr. Scally.  it takes 3-5 days to get the order in the mail, but once blood is drawn, you get your results really fast if you choose the email route.  
I was sure I was  having gyno symptoms until I found that I was in the 20's, then all of a sudden the itching and twinges were gone. lol


----------



## jdjunior (Apr 9, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> No problem man, it was actually referred to me by Dr. Scally.  it takes 3-5 days to get the order in the mail, but once blood is drawn, you get your results really fast if you choose the email route.
> I was sure I was  having gyno symptoms until I found that I was in the 20's, then all of a sudden the itching and twinges were gone. lol


  a ok


----------



## kratos1 (Apr 14, 2011)

i got mine a couple weeks ago. I do 12mg EOD and my joints are killing me. Nip sensitivity is gone as well. I think it is legit stuff. Gonna cut back to 12mg once/week.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 15, 2011)

just picked up 2 bottles of aromasin and 2 of clomid...it'll be my first time using EP


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 15, 2011)

DaBeast25 said:


> just picked up 2 bottles of aromasin and 2 of clomid...it'll be my first time using EP



I got two bottles too.  damn cheap and fast!


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 16, 2011)

How many mg is a full dropper, cause that's what it comes with from EP?


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 16, 2011)

get yourself an oral syringe or use a slin pin.


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 16, 2011)

Bigb21084 said:


> How many mg is a full dropper, cause that's what it comes with from EP?




Not to be a dick but, asking a question like that is an indicator that you should not be using it.


As far as the Aromasin, I do not know, however @.5mg ED of EP's Adex on a cycle of 750mg TestC, and E2 is at 28pg/ml.  I'm satisfied.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 16, 2011)

I know, but I have to get my Gyno under control  I haven't used any kind of aas for years and it feels like I have forgotten everything.

I took a few ph products and my Gyno flared up like it used to! Bullshit I say... Thanks for the reminder and your concern 2B1


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 16, 2011)

I look out for my homies.

In a pinch, I would suggest acquiring an oral syringe from a local pharmacy.  Makes dosing simple.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 16, 2011)

No worries man, thanks for the advice


----------



## weightslayer (Apr 16, 2011)

all i know is their clen is bullshit and i dont know about you but thats not a good sign of faith to keep giving these guys my money! also, i blew them up after i emailed them about it and they pretty much told me to fuck off..then they threatened to have me banned for questioning their products and speaking my opinion and trying to warn others? sounds a bit fishy? i highly doubt their ex is real either. come on fellas when was the last time you saw such low prices? never! and you never will...why does every one else charge so much when they dont. it's simple...think about it.


----------



## ordawg1 (Apr 16, 2011)

I am looking at running the exemestane maybe every 3 days at 12 mg for one month. I do a cuise n blast all year and was thinking it might be the way to go. I looked at their Clomid- not sure if they have Nolva ? Not really having any issues as I never come off - but go TRT @ 200 mg weekly.Just thought it might be a nice addition. any thoughts ? Thanks


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 16, 2011)

I been on their Temox for a week and just started 'their' Ex yesterday, results will prove weather I will continue to send them my hard earned $$ or Not. 

We are here for each other.


----------



## ordawg1 (Apr 16, 2011)

OK.........I know the Ex-but what is Temox and dosing ? Please do report as I have order I am wanting to fill- appreciate


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 16, 2011)

Temox Citrate is an off brand Nolvadex. Dosing varies as necessary for maintenance during cycle and PCT to block estrogen receptors. The other guys here know much morethen me, but I've been told something like 25/25/50/50.

Please correct me gents


----------



## ZECH (Apr 17, 2011)

weightslayer said:


> all i know is their clen is bullshit and i dont know about you but thats not a good sign of faith to keep giving these guys my money! also, i blew them up after i emailed them about it and they pretty much told me to fuck off..then they threatened to have me banned for questioning their products and speaking my opinion and trying to warn others? sounds a bit fishy? i highly doubt their ex is real either. come on fellas when was the last time you saw such low prices? never! and you never will...why does every one else charge so much when they dont. it's simple...think about it.



First off, I know T well enough that they would not have told you to fuck off. I've seen them offer to replace something for free and still keep what they have. You don't get any better than that.


----------



## ordawg1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Seems like thir products are low cost enough that a guy just try it and see what happens ? I think they also have sales- that you can combine and save even more. As a vendor it might serve them well to pass out some select samples for review to a couple of boards.That in itself would speak to the critics and it would surely make a statement. What say you EP folks ? Just a suggestion


----------



## GMO (Apr 17, 2011)

I started their Exemestane one week ago, and I can tell already that it is legit.  If anything, it may be a tad OVER-dosed...

I am cutting back to 12.5mg x3/wk rather than eod.

I also have a bro that is running 1g of test a week and has zero bloating or other estro sides while running EP Exemestane at 12.5mg eod.


----------



## Ravager (Apr 17, 2011)

GMO said:


> I started their Exemestane one week ago, and I can tell already that it is legit.  If anything, it may be a tad OVER-dosed...
> 
> I am cutting back to 12.5mg x3/wk rather than eod.
> 
> I also have a bro that is running 1g of test a week and has zero bloating or other estro sides while running EP Exemestane at 12.5mg eod.





EXACTLY GMO. I also go x3/wk or x2/wk. My bloat is gone, but I show LOW levels symptoms if I do 12.5 EOD. It dropped my bloat record in about 24 hrs gone.

I'm also a tan motherfucker for the first time in my life lol... I have a  August tan in April 

As far as the IGF-DES goes - My tendonitis and achilles tendons that were giving me pain feel FANTASTIC.

I am just a happy customer. I have no affiliation with any of this, but I look fantastic and feel even better.

If I were to bet all my money on their products, I would bet that they are legit.

Keep in mind, I'd probably have more money if I wasn't now addicted to peptides!


----------



## weightslayer (Apr 17, 2011)

well then why am i getting the shaft then? i emailed them and i told them that i had a under dosed bottle of clen and wanted it replaced and they never got back to me. all i got was the board sponsor(t) telling me i was basically shit out of luck? hmmmmmm? sorry but, if they are going to treat me like that then they'll treat others like that. i didnt start opening my mouth about it until that happened, and i'm not the only one.


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Apr 17, 2011)

Really weight? I asked the guy running service and he never said he got an email from you.


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Apr 17, 2011)

Or why not just call the office. The number is on ur invoice.


----------



## weightslayer (Apr 17, 2011)

well i did as soon as i sent you the pm and you told me to contact them? i guess i didnt mention i was feeding the clen to my lab rats or something, so it was more than likely junked. i was told after i sent it that if i said i was using it i would be blacklisted with you guys and you wouldnt read my emails or respond. this is the pm i sent to Twist,* well ok...what should i do now? so i just have to eat the lose of the  shitty clen? 
 this is what i sent to them: i  recently bought some clen  from you, and am not happy at all with the  results. i have been using  up to 150mcgs a day with no effect at all.  please get back to me  because i think i may have a bad batch. thanks.      *


----------



## TwisT (Apr 18, 2011)

And you *still* don't understand why we didn't reply.......

you said "i have been using/ i just have to eat" LOOK AT YOUR PM YOU JUST POSTED

YOU BROKE THE TERMS OF PURCHASE!!!!WE *LEGALLY* HAVE TO IGNORE YOU

How else can I spell it out???????????? Our products are NOT FOR HUMAN USE!

I give up. Someone please shoot me if I'm not being clear enough 
-T



weightslayer said:


> well i did as soon as i sent you the pm and you told me to contact them? i guess i didnt mention i was feeding the clen to my lab rats or something, so it was more than likely junked. i was told after i sent it that if i said i was using it i would be blacklisted with you guys and you wouldnt read my emails or respond. this is the pm i sent to Twist,* well ok...what should i do now? so i just have to eat the lose of the  shitty clen?
> this is what i sent to them: i  recently bought some clen  from you, and am not happy at all with the  results. i have been using  up to 150mcgs a day with no effect at all.  please get back to me  because i think i may have a bad batch. thanks.      *


----------



## weightslayer (Apr 18, 2011)

actually i said eat the lose, not the clen. it doesnt matter anyway. the owner told me to call him today, so we will clear ir up. thanks for your help.


----------



## ordawg1 (Apr 18, 2011)

All of this over a few bucks. C'mon guys- use PMs or email support. This is really chidish. If you don't like the product- feed it to your pet dragon or some shit. You are acting like it is the end of the world. Wow- enough said-Thanks


----------



## stiphy (Apr 19, 2011)

TwisT said:


> And you *still* don't understand why we didn't reply.......
> 
> you said "i have been using/ i just have to eat" LOOK AT YOUR PM YOU JUST POSTED
> 
> ...


 

Neither one of those comments that he made make any reference to human consumption.  Just because he said "I have been using" doesnt mean that he was consuming.  "Ive been using antifreeze" in my car, doesnt mean I eat it.


----------



## weightslayer (Apr 19, 2011)

thank you!!! but to be fair to extreme...i had a phone conversation with the owner yesterday, and the new clen is on the way. like i told him, if it prooves to be g2g i will re-post my experiences with it.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 19, 2011)

Hopefully this will get resolved 

EP seems to have good rep here and on other boards.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 19, 2011)

Keep us posted


----------



## gamma (Apr 19, 2011)

It sounds like a  bad wet dream . Lol


----------



## stiphy (Apr 29, 2011)

weightslayer - How did it end up?  Did EP make it right?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 29, 2011)

stiphy said:


> weightslayer - How did it end up?  Did EP make it right?



I think he replied in another thread about "clen"


----------



## weightslayer (May 17, 2011)

i want to publicly sat that extreme is g2g and they sent me a replacement clen and clomid. for all that read this dont hesitate to order from them.


----------



## exphys88 (May 19, 2011)

Just an update.  I'm currently running 500/week of test e, 50 mg of tbol/day and 25 mg/day of EP's aromasin and had my estradiol  checked.  It was 38.5.  So, it's obviously legit aromasin, but my question is: Is it normal to need to increase the dosage of your AI towards the end of your cycle?  I'm on week 11 and have been running 25 mg a day of aromasin and I'm sitting in the 30's, but in weeks 6-8 I was running 12.5 EOD and I was in the 20's.  I did switch brands about week 9, going from researchstop to EP.  Any opinions?  Is researchstop overdosed? EP underdosed, or is it normal to need more as your cycle goes on?


----------

